# Big Breakfast house



## Smellycat (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't know if this really counts as a "derelict place" but thought i would stick it on anyway.

i was a big fan of the Big Breakfast which used to air on channel 4 in the mornings back in the 1990's.

Whilst on a quick visit to see the London2012 olympic sight, someone told us that the big breakfast house was virtually right beside where the new stadium is getting built so a quick side trip down to the house was a must.
The house is virtually the same as what I remember and the pool area hasn't been touched at all. There is fencing all around the house but I think someone actually bought it to live in. You can actually see the olympic stadium in the background on some of the photos and how close it is to the house. 




























the olympic stadium


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 15, 2009)

i used to love that show ......bring it back i say ... good to see the house again mite even have to pop over there to see it for meself ... top job


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 15, 2009)

Great pics. I loved The Big Breakfast. Theres some great info here about the house- Lock keepers cottage(towards the bottom of the link):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Breakfast


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh dear I still remember the jingles for One Lump or Two and Get Your Knobbly Nuts Out.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> Oh dear I still remember the jingles for One Lump or Two and Get Your Knobbly Nuts Out.


 I was sat here humming the Big Breakfast theme tune in my head!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 15, 2009)

Epic!!! the pool dont look real and the turf deffinetly dont 


mmmm Lisa Tarbuck


----------



## lost (Mar 15, 2009)

I feel quite lucky I don't remember much of Big Breakfast, especially considering all the grating presenters it featured.


----------



## t5tuc (Mar 15, 2009)

zig and zag were great


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

t5tuc said:


> zig and zag were great


Agreed!


----------



## Simon (Mar 15, 2009)

Those photos bring back memories. I appeared on The Big Breakfast in the aptly named "Join Our Club" (or rather it was a rather pathetic "Save Our Club" in our case).

We were prepped by an extremely nervous researcher and given a "script" to learn. Of course, Johnny Vaughn immediately left the script so we had to wing it. Sara Cox was the co-presenter that day.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't remember Join Our Club.


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 15, 2009)

I used to just tune in for Zig and Zag. They used to have me in stiches every morning. I've still got a video somewhere with about 2 hours worth of Zig and Zag on it. Need to go and look it out....and then maybe try and find my VCR player


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 15, 2009)

Quality stuff there SC on your jolly to London.


----------



## lilli (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a rumour .... but I heard that this location was originally chosen as it had the address of _Bow Locks_


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 16, 2009)

Wasn't there a fire here a few years ago?


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 16, 2009)

Richard Davies said:


> Wasn't there a fire here a few years ago?




yeah there was a small fire there a few years ago, think it was in the attic or something


----------



## infromthestorm (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought the house was given away in a competition ,but then again i thought Zig & Zag rocked !!


----------



## fire*fly (Mar 16, 2009)

just reading this thread has me singing the funny little tune, aw, happy days


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 17, 2009)

lilli said:


> Just a rumour .... but I heard that this location was originally chosen as it had the address of _Bow Locks_


That is an awesome name if it's genuine!  Nothing like childish humour. 

Chris Evans was funny on The Big Breakfast but I cannot stand him on Radio 2 because he just shouts and it grates on me. Have to turn over or off if the radio is on when I'm back from work. Maybe it's a sign I'm getting older.


----------



## bullmastiff (Mar 17, 2009)

denise van outten and lisa tarbuck............................... only thing worth watching on it


----------

